# what's it worth



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

Alright guys I need some help. I have a friend who is wanting to buy a taurus from a guy and he wants to know what it is worth. All he can tell me is it is a PT .45 acp. I have no idea about taurus guns and value so any help would be appreciated !!! Oh it only had 300-400 rounds through it.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

If you are talking about the Taurus PT-145. I wouldn't give more than 250 for a used one.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Your info needs to be much more specific. Taurus makes a PT 945, PT 145 and PT 745. Each one is different. Just to throw more grease into the fire, the PT 145 has different variations. The PT 145 Millenium is DAO. The PT 145 Mil Pro is SA/DA, which means it is SA unless the round fails to fire, then becomes DA for a second strike try. The second letter of the s/n indicates the year of production.
Another place to find info would be over at TaurusArmed.net. They have ppl there much more knowlegable than am I.
Msrp for a new "Mil Pro" is around $440. Around here they discount to ~ $350. They come with 2 - 10 round mags.mags. Taurus has a lifetime waranty on their products regardless of owner. Turnaround time has been slow, but the latest reports are improved.


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, the guy is trying to sale it for $425 which sounded high but I will try to find out more about the gun.


----------

